# Android app



## nikron (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi I was wanting know if any one knows of a chart plotting app for my phone. would want to use it for my trips to erie. thanks for any help I could get


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the Navonics app. Get the one for the Great Lakes and you have them All. I think it was $14.95 for the Android phone that I have.

Pretty cool stuff.


----------

